# whats the best yougart to eat



## traceycat (Jun 21, 2010)

ive been buying weight watchers yougarts this week which have around 8g sugar, is this one of the good ones to buy? what does everyone else buy?
thanks xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2010)

I tend to buy Dr Oetker yoghurts. There is a yummy Strawberry and Wholegrain one - the wholegrains lower the GI of the yoghurt so it digests more slowly and is therefore better for you at keeping your BG steady (or at least not peak so quickly!). I find that one large pot provides four 125ml servings which are just right to finish off my lunch.


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 21, 2010)

*I buy muller light low fat yoghurt  which has 7.2 g of sugar in...but they are virtually fat free *


----------



## am64 (Jun 21, 2010)

problem is that if they reduce the fat often the sugar is high to compensate...try getting a good plain one and adding porrrige oats fruit honey (if you want) then you are more incontrol as to what goes in ... xxx


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 22, 2010)

am64 said:


> problem is that if they reduce the fat often the sugar is high to compensate...try getting a good plain one and adding porrrige oats fruit honey (if you want) then you are more incontrol as to what goes in ... xxx



I couldn't agree more with this! If I bought yoghurt, this is what I'd do.

Andy


----------



## traceycat (Jun 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I tend to buy Dr Oetker yoghurts. There is a yummy Strawberry and Wholegrain one - the wholegrains lower the GI of the yoghurt so it digests more slowly and is therefore better for you at keeping your BG steady (or at least not peak so quickly!). I find that one large pot provides four 125ml servings which are just right to finish off my lunch.



thanks everyone for your replys, im going to check tescos tomorrow for  dr oetker yogarts.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a yoghurt maker so I am certain no extra fat and sugar has been added. When I make natural yoghurts, I use it like cream on fruit or cereals. I have an Easiyo yoghurt maker available from most good health food stores (including Holland & Barratt)


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 24, 2010)

I make my own using semi-skimmed milk. I keep a tablespoonful from the last batch to make the next with. If you have a yoghurt maker it's even easier. Nothing added that I don't put in. At the moment, I'm having it for breakfast with some sort of berry, usually blueberries.


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to go with the muller lights but they were causing me hypers, so now i have natural yougurt poured over fruit or for an odd treat i have activia.


----------



## traceycat (Jul 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I tend to buy Dr Oetker yoghurts. There is a yummy Strawberry and Wholegrain one - the wholegrains lower the GI of the yoghurt so it digests more slowly and is therefore better for you at keeping your BG steady (or at least not peak so quickly!). I find that one large pot provides four 125ml servings which are just right to finish off my lunch.



i tried dr oetker natural yougart last week an poured some over fruit, it was realy nice .


----------



## Steff (Jul 16, 2010)

traceycat said:


> i tried dr oetker natural yougart last week an poured some over fruit, it was realy nice .



cherry one is niceeee on grapes


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Definitely natural yoghurt with choice of fruit e.g strawberries.
i do like the sound of a yogurt maker though.

I was eating fat free onken yoghurt but was told it is very high in sugar.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 17, 2010)

Shapes zero - no sugar


----------

